# Chicken of the woods



## Ohio Headhunter (May 3, 2018)

I know they're a fall "mushroom", but I came across these babies today and they were delicious!


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

I've seen these fruit anywhere from late may - november in NE ohio.


----------

